# Do You Like Participating In Polls About Polls?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Do You Like Participating In Polls about Polls? *​
Yes16.67%No16.67%Nachos?1386.67%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

See above.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I see what you did there


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes has only one vote? Where's None Of The Above? I had to vote for nachos, even though they're not mine


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Listening to Skeptics Guide to the Universe pod cast recently. Polls in general but especially internet polls don't seem to be worth the 'paper' their written on. How the questions are phrased and what questions are being asked, hackers screwing with the numbers among many other things, Influence the outcome far beyond acceptable levels and usually always skew the results in favor of prefered outcome...
For example the Question,
Do Aliens exist? is diffrent than asking,
Do you think Aliens exist? and,
Do you think Aliens visit Earth? or,
Do you think Aliens have visited Earth?
All these questions change with context so preceeding questions also alter peoples answers. Plus alot of people are nieve (suckers) and will believe anything at face value so their opinions arn't worth much for scientific models...
NACHOS!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a beautiful day to be a corn chip


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Mmmm. looks like a big plate of arse burner that.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

The answer is Nachos.

What was the question?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I vote Nacho so much.

Mainly because the questions often pigeon hole you into an answer that may not be completely true/accurate to what you really think.

Many poles need to state; what most *closely* represents, most *commonly/often* represents, etc before the questions and why or what is the *essence,* *or definitive* info intended to be gathered.

Again I think the pigeon holing is the biggest rub. Who likes misrepresentation.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

yeah thats what I was trying to say. Your far more ellocuent, allycuant, elephant........ you said it better... err, I'll just log off now...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If given the choice ,I will vote nachos 100% of the time.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hrawk,.....those are beautiful nachos. I commend your choice.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sorry, gotta run to the bathroom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Jeosndhaks (Mar 29, 2012)

Nachos because



Hrawk said:


> It's a beautiful day to be a corn chip


----------

